# warm weather



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

anyone noticing a decrease in the number of dogs you call in during the warmer weather??...just curious.
feed me back

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

They're probably not as hungry, and they don't need as much energy to keep their body temp up. I think you're right.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

did you guys go out today fallguy? if so how'd you do...we didn't do so well. that's why i was asking. we worked our a$$es off all morning and didn't see anything, then we got in the pickup after our last set of the morning and drove around a little just to warm up. that's when we saw 2 from the road...less than 10 minutes apart. kindof frustrating. we hunted the rest of the day without seeing any more dogs after those 2. lots of tracks, but no kills.
feed me back

kase


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I saw one from the road driving around this morning, and then sweated my *** off. made two sets called in 5 yotes, only wacked the close one the others beat feet over dunes before I could get another one. That was all today.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

that's a hell of a lot better than we did. saw tons of tracks...just no coyotes. oh well, bad luck i guess. you guys doing more howling than distress calls now? if so, what kinds of howls?...locator? challenge? invitation?
feed me back

kase


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Ya I usually start off with a few male interigation howls, then wait 2 3 min. and then do some invitation howls, these are quite repetious, but leave a few seconds inbetween and listen for an answer. they wont always anwser back just come running in. I wait ten minutes or so the do the invitations with a male anwering back. then wait some more, and then do some female mating whimpers way different than yipes and cries. I recomded practicing extensivly before going afield as these are very hard to master. then if nothing shows up go to a rabit i do two series of that, and might try a domain howl high pitched if I think there should be some dogs in the area. Most came in after the second rabit and i was about to give it up. on my last set i actually had givin it up, after 40 50 min of calling. then I was back in my car and on my way when I seen a coyote heading to where i was calling shot a few times but no luck. this is not set in stone i switch it around alot to fool with there minds. espeacialy if i go back to the same spot. If you have a friend that can howl with you do it. doesn't matter when at the begining or end or middle of set. versify your calling speak the language and you'll get em. keep at it hope this helpes. :sniper: :run: :bartime:


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

My cousin and i hunted this afternoon around valley city, and had good luck even with the warm weather. we were on our way to the setup spot and spotted one across the creek, walking around and set up for that one and howled and got his attention, and he turned around and started heading to us then all the sudden from the south there were 4 coyotes howling back at us, and we answered back and they came in just running to about 300 yds. we barked a couple times and hit the rabbit mouth call two of the four charged us we got one at 12 steps and the other at 35. the other 3 were out of range, ran back about 400 yds and just sat there like nothing ever happened. that was very weird. on our way home we stopped to look over the river bottom and here there were seven coyotes running down two small does about 700yds out. it was a great day, seeing 12 coyotes total for the day


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kase,

We saw 3 yotes while driving early in the morning. We made 6 to 7 stands...lots of tracks but no critters to put in them. Oh well, we had lots of fun being out. It was a little warm. I was completely soaked by the end of the day from sitting in the snow. We did shoot at a pair of mangy foxes that were sitting in a field. They were either mangy or somebody groomed their tails to look like poodles! Missed them both!


----------

